# Overheating?



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have an 04 gto, never had any kind of problems with overheating at all. the other day i made a quick stop at autozone and when i fired the car up again about 1 minute after having started it the temp gauge shot straight up to its highest point and the overheating chime came on, about five seconds later the car returned to normal running temperature and i havent had a problem since. I feel as though this may have been a false read but i'm not sure because i saw some yellowing on the top of my water pump that i didn't notice before. any answers would be appreciated!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine does it to me once and a blue moon too. Never caused any issues though.

I would consider doing a coolant change though if it hasn't already been done since the it is over 5 years old


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

yea thats a good idea, i'll probly get it flushed soon. thanks man


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Happened to me and it turned out to be some software / electronic glitch.

I did have a leaking radiator in another instance, but that was seeing fluid drip. gauges didn't even move since it was caught early in the game.


----------

